# Painting Exterior EIFS Home / Spray Gun Setup



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Guys,

I have to repaint an EIFS home, which has a textured acrylic based product. Can you recommend a product from the SW line that work?

I was thinking Scholastic Electrometric Coating. But I don’t think it’s an acrylic based product? (Does it matter)?


Also, I’ve always Used Brush & Roller and currently in the process of investing in a Binks Conventional painting rig. Pressure pot & gun. 

Any pros and cons on this setup?

Rich



Data Sheet says Airless spray, is this considered an Airless spray setup?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00063X04Y/dvdhills-20

http://www.amazon.com/Binks-2001-Su...77-2047827?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1178499244&sr=1-2


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

plazaman said:


> I was thinking Scholastic Electrometric Coating. But I don’t think it’s an acrylic based product? (Does it matter)?


Nope.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Brushslingers said:


> Nope.


Nope as in, it doesnt matter, or it is acrylic ?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Meaning, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

Also, I’ve always Used Brush & Roller and currently in the process of investing in a Binks Conventional painting rig. Pressure pot & gun.

Any pros and cons on this setup? this is called a conventional spray gun.IT IS NOT AN AIRLESS ...google titan airless or graco airless they are the two big shooters for airless equipment.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

an airless should put paint on faster with less overspray.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro...sonry_products/pdfs/SW_Sherlastic_Masonry.pdf


It mentions that this coating is breathable, EIFS coatings are supposed to be non breathing systems. No moistures or vapors to enter. 

Does anyone see a problem with this?


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

It's a waterproof product. Breathability is necessary though.


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

Depends on what you want. If you just want a color change. Just put on A100 or Superpaint. If you want a waterproof system. You need to use Sherlastic or Conflex.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Paintpimp said:


> Depends on what you want. If you just want a color change. Just put on A100 or Superpaint. If you want a waterproof system. You need to use Sherlastic or Conflex.



So you are you saying that I can use a latex top coat and not compromise the the current properties of the system?


----------

